# BIOS Error/Green Text



## nimrod. (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello all,

I work at a campus IT department as a student employee and we've run into an issue. A Dell Optiplex GX-760 computer we are working on has had a host of issues: first, the motherboard was fried, then the power supply was also shot, and now that we've gotten that far the BIOS won't boot properly.

Initially, it tries booting to a "Drive 2" and a "Drive 3", both are listed as SATA drives and they both fail...this was something I've never seen one of our computers do. After that it continues to boot from the network as it's supposed to do. Just before it is able to start normally, after you get the F8 option to boot from another source, the computer emits a long high pitched sound as the BIOS then pages down with a bunch of random characters in a green text, this ceases to happen after 15-20 seconds.

When the computer is moved back to our operations room, we get a legible green text that says the following:
"Please select the appropriate configuration for this computer.
Once selected, this configuration CANNOT BE CHANGED.
WARNING: See label inside chassis cover. The selection may take several minutes to process. DO NOT remove power during this process or the motherboard may be damaged.

(1) AMT_DASH
(2) ASF
(3) MANAGEABILITY ENGINE (ME) DISABLED
(4) AMT_DASH: NO_TLS (NOT FOR USA)
(5) AMT: NONE

Type the number corresponding with your selection: ___ "

Any assistance or suggestions as to how this can be avoided?

Thank you!!!


----------



## bottlenecked (May 15, 2012)

the number should be on the bottom of the inside of the case. take the side case off and it should be on there.


----------



## cyricc (Feb 22, 2012)

You probably want to choose option 1 but make sure. AMT is utility that allows you to diagnose your computer without the need for all working parts. You said that the motherboard was fried, so you replaced it with a working one and BOIS gave you this error? If that's the case more than likely there are some compatibility errors with new motherboard and your previous hardware. Doing a CMOS clear should fix these, have you tried taking out the CMOS battery for 10 seconds?


Just noticed that his post is almost a year old... well hope that helps someone...:whistling:


----------

